# How to setup router for PPPOE net connection?



## hawx (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi,

I earlier had Tikona wireless connection,wherein i had a receiver on my terrace and from that receiver i had given input to my router D-link AC750 Dir 803 wifi router. 
Now i subscribed to new local internet, the guy has given me a cable whose end point is an rj-45 jack.
The jack has only 4 pins wired out of 8 pins,i.e 1-2-3-6 with cables (orange-white)-(orange)-(green-white)-(green).
Rest of the slots in rj45 are kept unused and these are only the pair of cable going in it.
This cable when i insert into my motherboard ethernet port, I can connect to internet using broadband connection terminal, wherein i have to give my username and password.
Now my question is how can i connect this cable to my wifi router, I tried it but there is no internet connection glow lights on it. On enquiring with local ISP he told me to get DSL modem plus router. I got my friends Netgear DGN1000. Now Netgear has a rj11 connection at back, so i went ahead bought a rj11 jack and inserted (orange-white)-(orange)-(green-white)-(green) cables in order crimped it and tried connecting to the router but there is no response for router.
Am i going wrong somewhere here? Is there a specific way of connecting cable in rj11 jack? Also why i cannot use my Dlink router with rj45 pin whereas the same works on my desktop?

Regards,
hawx


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 10, 2015)

you are completely confused & misled by your local isp guy.in India/anywhere rj11 jack is used for adsl connections which use telephone lines & in India only bsnl,airtel & reliance have the license to operate telephone lines.the reason connection didn't worked with dlink router was probably because of mac restricting.usually cable isp restrict connection to a particular mac id(identification no. of any lan/wifi card) to prevent connection sharing.in your router look for something like mac cloning/spoofing option & there enter your pc mac address(use google to know how to find out mac address of pc).connect the cable to WAN port of your router & in router connection type settings select type as pppoe & enter username/password.if it doesn't work connect cable to 1st lan port of router & then connect from pc using username/password.


----------



## hawx (Sep 11, 2015)

[MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION],thanks a lot, also is it necessary that rj45 should have all the 8pins in place within the rj45 pin so that the WAN port can detect or can it work on the default 1-2-3-6 pair cable in rj45. The reason I  ask is because the router's internet light is off when I plug in my ethernet cable into the router WAN port while the same cable works in the motherboard's port. The problem is not with the router because for the same router my Tikona connection is working fine.

Regards,
hawx


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 11, 2015)

don't mind the light,many routers will not show a internet light unless the connection actually starts to work.


----------



## hawx (Sep 14, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> don't mind the light, many routers will not show a internet light unless the connection actually starts to work.


You are right [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION], once I connected the cable and copied my mac address into the router admin page, the internet light came on and the net started to work like a charm. Thanks a lot. Though it should have come to my mind because I had seen my ISP manually set the option of restricting the net connection to single pc via mac address restricting. Anyways thanks a lot. Mods please close this thread.

Regards,
hawx


----------

